# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Рейтинг антивирусов - 2. Каким антивирусом Вы пользуетесь?

## Макcим

Голосуем  :Wink: 
Предыдущий опрос - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2716

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Kasper/Avira
+ помогаю лепить из Comodo приемлимый антивирь =)

----------


## Shark

Касперский. ИМХО, Нормальный Антивирус с нормальным функционалом.

----------


## naik212006

Dr.Web 4.44 в связке с AVZ 4.27 довольно неплохо получается - за год работы практически ничего не пропустили.

----------


## kires

Avast+Bitdefender это неплохая связка,так-как нет всеже идеального антивиря.И если не лазить по помоикам то и антивиря не надо.

----------


## pig

Dr.Web на почте и рабочих станциях, KAV на прокси.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Kav на всех серверах, рабочих станциях, на проксях

----------


## rubin

KAV, планирую перейти на KIS

----------


## Anderson

Аутпост последняя версия + Нод 32.
Хорошая,но,как показало время,не идеальная связка.
Так же есть АВЗ и CureIt.

----------


## Биомеханик

AVP + AVZ

----------


## RiC

> Dr.Web на почте и рабочих станциях, KAV на прокси.


В предыдущей конторе было почти аналогично, только почтовика 2, внешний и внутренний, на одном Доктор и на втором KAV  :Smiley:

----------


## vidocq89

на данный момент на основном ПК стоит КИС, но в свое время по очереди пользовался всеми популярными ( для теста) такими как: др.веб, нод, аваст, авг, авира, панда, нортон, сумантек...
сейчас они стоят у меня только на виртуалках или на других ПК или не у меня (на компах незнающих знакомых можно тестировать все, что угодно) 

по личному опыту в принципе могу сказать, что для РФ каспер лучше всего

----------


## TANUKI

В моей подписи все и так понятно  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Вообще, аваст, но я его, как правило, выключенным держу…
атавизм…  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

не пользуюсь, только на работе стоит kis7 в неактивном режиме..

----------


## strawser

Интересна позиция 10% модераторов и хелперов, которые не пользуются антивирусом. Это шутка или что-то в этом есть?

----------


## TANUKI

maXmo и ego1st,
класс  :Smiley:  зачем вообще антивирусы держать на машине, если они не активны?  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Я держу на случай смены прокладки.

----------


## Макcим

> Интересна позиция 10% модераторов и хелперов, которые не пользуются антивирусом. Это шутка или что-то в этом есть?


В каждой шутки есть доля шутки  Ваша цифра намного занижена, т.к. не все голосовали. Я тоже почти не пользуюсь антивирусом (только на виртуалке с которой работаю, необходимо проверять что детектится, а что нет).

----------


## Umnik

WKS для сотрудинков и KIS для себя.

----------


## Ego1st

> класс  зачем вообще антивирусы держать на машине, если они не активны?


сканер по требованию..




> Это шутка или что-то в этом есть?


а зачем мне машину и так загружаную сверх нормы, еще антивирусом загружать.. 
способы получения malware мне известны, а от остальных и антивирус не спасет..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ovak

Kaspersky Internet Security 

Наилучший антивирус, который мне поподался!  :Wink:

----------


## Groft

Vba32 + comodo = отличная связка

----------


## akok

Kaspersky Internet Security - полезная весч :Smiley: 

Но мозг и руки, которые растут от куда надо, лучше

----------


## fotorama

kis7

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Дома теперь KIS, на работе - Microsoft Forefront...

----------


## Iceman

С этого года являюсь официальным пользователем КИСа. За него  и голосую ;-))

----------


## Макcим

Некоторые сообщения были перенесены в отдельную тему http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=18976

----------


## Matias

Нод 2.70.39. С русским интерфейсом, естественно.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-дома предустановленными Norton Internet Security и Kaspersky Internet Security, когда закончится подписка, скорее всего продлевать не стану... на работе Kaspersky Total, местами NOD32 и Dr.Web(на стареньких ноутбуках, инициатива их пользователей)

----------


## Вит35

Использую "Avast" - но  лечусь Dr.Web 4.44 в комплекте с AVZ.
А вообще, раз в месяц как правило обращаюсь за помощью на Virusinfo- Мне везёт  подцепить всякую новую, неизвестную дрянь.

----------


## severny

В данный момент KAV6 и Sygate фаер.

----------


## amistad-dm

avira classic,  spybot, ca firewall активны, 
остальное неактивно на всякий пожарный web rooter, mcAffea.

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*

avira classic, spybot, ca firewall активны, 
остальное неактивно на всякий пожарный web rooter, mcAffea.

----------


## Umnik

> Использую "Avast" - но  лечусь Dr.Web 4.44 в комплекте с AVZ.
> А вообще, раз в месяц как правило обращаюсь за помощью на Virusinfo- Мне везёт  подцепить всякую новую, неизвестную дрянь.


А почему тогда окончательно не перейти на Доктора + AVZ?  :Shocked:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Сообщение от Вит35
> 
> 
> Использую "Avast" - но  лечусь Dr.Web 4.44 в комплекте с AVZ.
> А вообще, раз в месяц как правило обращаюсь за помощью на Virusinfo- Мне везёт подцепить всякую новую, неизвестную дрянь.
> 
> 
> А почему тогда окончательно не перейти на Доктора + AVZ?


-попробую угадать... дело в бесплатности *Avast*'а, ну, а лечится наверняка *Dr.Web CureIt*'ом, который на движке 4.44 и тоже бесплатен  :Cool: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

-я бы спросил немного подругому, - почему бы не попробовать сменить *Avast* на какой-нибудь другой антивирус, понадёжней?.. может тогда количество обращений в раздел * Помогите!* будет немного реже  :Cool:

----------


## dr.Faust

DrWeb (за базы) + vba32 (за эвристику) + Comodo (за HIPS и вообще их продукты мне нравятся) + AVZ (за мобильность - таскаю на флэшке)

----------


## Windows100

пользуюсь KIS

----------


## GREET

KIS 7, после связки НоД + Аутпост, а до этого был ДрВеб.

----------


## Гриша

Я пользуюсь KIS,он вне конкуренции.имхо

----------


## Sharky1984

у меня 60 машин - на всех установлен нод32 - он без проблем справляется, только если юзер криворукий в некоторых случаях могу пользоваться АВЗ в том числе вирусинфо.
Пытался лечить одну машину КуреИтом но ничего не вышло так как он много из троянов не удаляет а просто перемещает, а с другими вообще ничего не делает, после того как установил Нод он мне все из под земли достал и уничтожил. (все таки я предпочитаю КИС, конечно, но так как большинство машин офисные оптимально для них только Нод)

----------


## senyak

KIS 7. Как только выйдет 8 - сразу на нее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

KIS отпал, поставил Bitdefender 2008 русскую версию и все нормально

----------


## StuPPvir

KIS или 7 или 8.

----------


## 1205

KAV 2009 (он же 8.0.0.357)

----------


## Panic!

у меня вопрос... а использует ли кто то отдельно антитроянов, антишпионов и т.д. подскажите, стоит ли их ставить?

----------


## zerocorporated

> у меня вопрос... а использует ли кто то отдельно антитроянов, антишпионов и т.д. подскажите, стоит ли их ставить?


Не думаю что от них будет большая польза...

----------


## Umnik

Вот.

----------


## калека

тройка лидеров dr web, kaspersky , nod 32 - как было так и осталось! но касперский лидирует.можна даже сказать прогресирует...

----------


## Белый Сокол

Предпочитаю продукты Лаборатории Касперского. В данный момент стоит KIS 2009.

----------


## 1205

В данный момент у меня на компе KIS 2009 (пока триал). Что бы там про нее ни говорили, мне очень нравится. Хотя есть мелкие недочеты. Работает гораздо лучше 7 версии.(стоит автоматич. режим). На ноутбуке сейчас установлена Avira Premium Security Suite, тоже весьма неплохой продукт (особенно с бесплатным промо-ключем), но до KIS 2009 имхо не дотягивает (нет такого контроля приложений)

----------


## Quazar

> у меня вопрос... а использует ли кто то отдельно антитроянов, антишпионов и т.д. подскажите, стоит ли их ставить?


Поставил Spybot, иногда выполняю им проверку, на всякий случай  :Smiley:  Пока ничего не нашлося) Хвала Авасту и Firefox с Noscript

----------


## sewell

Предпочитаю не антивири, а сандбоксы- в данный момент - ProSecurity на системе висит, в виртуалке - Comodo. Для тестинга подозрительных файлов установлены на виртуалке -NOD, AVira, Avast, DrWeb, KAV и Bitdefender. А также, естественно, AVZ, RootkitUnhooker, Gmer.

----------


## devon

пользуюсь Dr.Web 4.44/4.70 иногда 5.0  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

> пользуюсь Dr.Web 4.44/4.70 иногда 5.0


Вы пошутили? :Shocked:  Таких версий еще нет, кроме 4.44

----------


## pig

У кого надо - есть.

----------


## devon

> Вы пошутили? Таких версий еще нет, кроме 4.44


нет, не пошутил. у меня есть, мало того, они у меня по долгу службы обязаны быть и у моих ребят  :Smiley:

----------


## искандер

использую Kaspersky Internet Security- очень приличный антивирь, вполне им доволен.

----------


## Ivaemon

Авирой уже полтора года.

----------


## xast

Пользуюсь кис 2009 8.0.0.454.Хороший,надежный!!!

----------


## morze

Avira Personal  (бесплатно  :Smiley:  )
KAV на проксе и файл - сервере.

----------


## Ivaemon

А что, многодвижковыми никто не пользуется?
Может, кто-нибудь Трастпорт юзает? Очень любопытно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

1) PC Tools Antivirus
2) COMODO DEFENSE+ (HiPS) /раньше был ThreatFire/
3) Sandboxie
4) AVZ

5) intuitia.sys + mozg.exe

----------


## [quote]

Dr.Web 4.44. Он хотя победил в тесте на леченье, но чето лечится мне не приходилося потомушто не болел. И ешо приглядываюс к Aviru.

----------


## gdn

В основном Kaspersky IS 2009, Kaspersky for workstation 6, дома как второй установлен Nod32 - но у них очень плохая реакция на трояны, также использую Avira когда нет возможности поставить Kaspersky, иногда проверяю CureIt.

----------


## Nicromanger2

Около года пользовался  Avira Premium Security Suite. Доволен был его работой, но файрвол не прижился. С конца июля перешел на КИС 2009. Классная штука. В кейгенах начал ловить виряки. Настроил файр под себя, отключил автомат. Постоянно проверяю комп авирой бесплатной и Dr.Web ® CureIt! ®. Они после Каспера пока ничего не нашли. Касперу +5.

----------


## ANDYBOND

Использую KIS 2009.

----------


## Asker

KIS 2009+CureIt

----------


## DABbID

Avira Premium. Для лечения AVZ. В редких случаях CureIt.
Firewall - Outpost.

----------


## Bsega

Avira Premium.раз в неделю CureIt.иAVZ
Firewall-Comodo

----------


## Rampant

BitDefender 2009 + ZoneAlarm Pro + сканеры по необходимости, на Virtual Box все остальные)

----------


## htmaxxt

Пару-тройку лет был верен NOD 32, сначала 2 версии, затем 3-й. Но бывали случаи, когда я пару раз ЛИЧНО глазами видел на флешке (1 раз на своей, второй - знакомого) вирь в виде autorun.inf + *.com, при этом вручную кормлю эти файлы НОДу, а он падла утверждает, что они чисты. Это и вынудило меня залезть на такие порталы, как этот. Ну, а то, что я увидел, меня почему-то не удивило. Касперыч, хоть на данный момент он и лучше, но, к сожалению, не перевариваю его со времен 4-х пеньков и версии касперыча 5, который при загрузке винды на 5-7 минут "ложил" систему стабильно. Посмотрев рейтинг, сначала использовал триальный F-Secure, но не сильно меня впечатлили скорость его работы и то, что при загрузке, пусть и 2 минуты, но ждать все же пришлось, когда разгрузится мой Е5200... А вот как пару дней нашел *GData Internet Security 2009* с активационным ресеттером. По тестам он лучше будет, да и двухдвижковый. Поставил и нарадоваться не могу: после НОДа вычистил порядка 30 зараженных файлов с архивами + 2 явных виря в system32. А т.к. это Internet Security - то об отдельном межсетевом экране можно не задумываться, хотя вполне вероятно, что он менее гибок и функционален отдельных пакетов. При работе, его также, как и НОДа - не видно и не слышно, ну а при скане, конечно, лучше сходить прогуляться на пару-тройку часов, в зависимости от объема винтов и предварительно настроив автоматические действия на запросы при обнаружении.

----------


## ike

1) Dr.Web 4.44; KAV или KIS.
2) Avira Personal
3) Avast
Меняю антивирусы попеременно. Сейчас крутится Аваст, а для надежности проверяю Dr.Web Cureit'ом. Пока, что система чистая  :Smiley: 

P.S. Rampant, так меняю изредка, вот например на этой системе сначала поставил Dr.Web 5.0, но он кривой какой-то О_о , удалил, поставил KAV 2009, вспомнил почему у меня продукты лаборатории Касперского долго не задерживаются, удалил ..., поставил Avira )), пыталась не однократно систему мне положить (окно с обнаружением появилось, я ставлю игнорировать и ок, а оно мне вместо 1-го 2а окна показывает и т.д.), удалил, поставил Avast щас все ок, а на счет системы, то она у меня работает как часы в режиме ~14ч\день.

----------


## Rampant

2ike, а не жаль систему, в реестре такое творится) извеняюсь за офтопик.
2ike, вот представь, в часы добавлять периодически шестерёнки, вдруг лучше будут время показывать) и удалять, но не все, как ты думаешь, твои часы будут работать, вот и после подобных прог, большая вероятность того, что остаётся много мусора, и довольно тяжёлого для системы, если ты только не профи, и все драйвера этих прог, знаешь на перечёт.

----------


## Alone

Аваст, Каспер и Нод...

Это какой-то кошмар творится. Особенно, когда Аваст начинает писать что обнаружил вирус с любопытным названием  "Касперский", а Касперский, весело визжа, ему отвечает, что вирус "Аваст" пытается проникнуть в систему. Один Нод только стоит и тупо смотрит, как эти друг друга придушить пытаются.

----------


## SBond

Avast+Avira+OSSP  :Smiley: 

---------------
*Alone*
ИМХО -Касперский лучше не ставить ни с кем, постоянно активным, он вполне хорош и один, да и проблем много когда он с кем-то в паре, тормозят и глючат очень много программ... Если вы поставили их вместе не забудьте поставить их к друг другу в исключение, чтобы они друг друга не перебивали...  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

А антивирус не должен быть с другим АВ в паре. Он должен работать один.

----------


## SBond

> А антивирус не должен быть с другим АВ в паре. Он должен работать один.


Кто спорит, так и должно быть  :Smiley:  Но иногда можно и два сразу, если вы готовы немного поступиться с производительностью, и эти два антивируса смогут в паре работать, не сильно мешая друг другу. В конце концов вы всегда можете отключить резидентный модуль одного из антивирусов. Возникает резонный вопрос, есть ли такая связка антивирусов, которая будет работать вместе. На этот вопрос у меня нет однозначного ответа, большинство антивирусов работая вместе однозначно будут друг другу мешать, ставя компьютер в ступор, не взирая на его мощность, и на все ваши попытки настроить их работу в паре.
  Как например у меня настроена работа Avast+Avira+OSSP: 
  OSSP  - отключен резидентный модуль Антивирус+Антишпион (т.е. осталась только возможность проверить в ручную указанную папку или файл): Его предназначение - Брандмауэр и HIPS. 
  Avast Home – Отключены все службы кроме резидентного модуля, (настройки резидентного модуля немного порезаны, в нем отключены проверки старта системы и тд.) Его главное предназначение – Проверка и Лечение (многие антивирусы не могут сделать даже простых вещей, например если у вас заражен всего лишь один файл в архиве, то стандартный антивирус предложит удалить весь архив…)
  Avira Premium- Полнофункциональная работа. Главное предназначение – Эвристика и Проверка.
Вся эта полемика здесь, по большому счету - оффтоп, но я надеюсь модераторы меня не накажут.

----------


## kudoks

Касперский и еще что-нибудь....

----------


## rus_alb

> А вот как пару дней нашел GData Internet Security 2009 с активационным ресеттером.


htmaxxt,подскажи пожалуйста,где найти этот активационный рессетер.Мне тоже очень понравилась эта защита,но триал закончился и пришлось перейти на другой антивирь(BitDeffender IS).Заранее спасибо.

----------


## senyak

Этого Вам никто не скажет. Или купить, или забыть  :Smiley:

----------


## kandidat

KIS, но систему грузит шппц!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## avirarus

G DATA 2009 internet security!

----------


## Black_N

Давно пользуюсь продуктами Symantec (уже порядка 7-ми лет), в основном корпоративными версиями.
Сначала была связка:
Symantec Corporate Edition + Firewall (Agnitium Outpost, затем Comodo Firewall)
сейчас:
Symantec Endpoint Protection он уже включает в свой состав Firewall (бывший Sygate Firewall).
Дополнительно рекомендую обратить внимание на утилитку AnVir Task Manager -  иногда бывает полезной.
И не маловажно на антивирус надейся, а сам не плошай!!!

----------


## Umnik

Дорогая защита...

----------


## epu

В министерствах стоит Касперыч, а где он стоит - висят таблички - выключать при работе!!!!
Ибо используются ДОС-овские программы, и помогает только 3-я гигабитная плашка памяти, т.к. Каспер вцепляется в них как Тузик в грелку... проги менять нельзя - в них работает министр... 
тож происходит при передаче файлов по сетке...

----------


## Evgueny

Avast!  срабатывает отлично, но плохо лечит (, поэтому сканю и лечу DrWeb-ом

----------


## Ramses

Недавно снес KIS 7 и установил Авиру, т.к. знакомые жаловались получая от меня файлы что они заряженные. Просканировал комп - авира нашла пару десятков троянов и прочих вирусов, хотя касперский перед этим ничего не видел. И какие выводы делать ?

----------


## Гриша

Никаких  :Smiley:  Вредоносность файла была установлена опытным путем (отправка в ВирЛаб, собственноручное дизассемблирование) ? Или пологаясь на вердикт Avira?

----------


## Rampant

Подтвеждаю, у меня на форуме юзеры часто стали жаловаться на каспера, невзирая на тесты, хвалебные оды и пр. пропускает сей продукт, и очень часто, проза жизни)

----------


## Гриша

Что подтверждаете? Что у кого-то Касперский пропускает? Назовите антивирус со 100% детектом  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

кис7 уже неактуален.  эмулятор кис8 - вот сегодняшний день.

----------


## Zheka3

KIS 2009 + Ikarus.
Имхо,у КИС есть технологии.ХИПС и эвристик.Но по поводу сигнатурного детекта,хромает он.

----------


## Гриша

Интересно зачем KIS 2009+Ikarus? Автобус "заимствует" сигнатуры у Касперского+что-то свое, в итоге детектит все что движется...

----------


## Rampant

> Что подтверждаете? Что у кого-то Касперский пропускает? Назовите антивирус со 100% детектом


 То что мне непонятно, каким образом Касперский находится на верхних строчках различных тестов, когда в жизни он показывает результаты ниже среднего.

----------


## Гриша

Как вы определили то, что "результаты ниже среднего" ?

----------


## Zheka3

> Интересно зачем KIS 2009+Ikarus? Автобус "заимствует" сигнатуры у Касперского+что-то свое, в итоге детектит все что движется...


Ничего подбного насчёт "крупных" фолсов,только на установщике ВинРАР-а ругнулся. :Smiley: 
А так вполне...да если послушать - так у КИС и Авира сигнатуры крадёт,и Икарус,как ещё не обвинили Г-Дата,ведь он тоже неплохо детектит,а если неплохо детектит - то значит крадёт сигнатуры...

----------


## Rampant

Ну я тут погорячился, прошу прощения, конечно такое количество нареканий непоказательно, т.к. 90% юзеров пользуют именно этот антивирь, соотвественно если и есть нарекания на других вендоров, они не так бросаются в глаза, но тем не менее нареканий на Касперского, очень много.

----------


## Гриша

> да если послушать - так у КИС и Авира сигнатуры крадёт,и Икарус,как ещё не обвинили Г-Дата,ведь он тоже неплохо детектит,а если неплохо детектит - то значит крадёт сигнатуры...


Раньше G-Data использовал движок Касперского соответственно и сигнатуры были его, сейчас используется движок битдефендера и аваст...

----------


## Zheka3

> Раньше G-Data использовал движок Касперского соответственно и сигнатуры были его, сейчас используется движок битдефендера и аваст...


Сейчас Ф-Секьюр юзает их движок,а разница в детектах есть. :Wink: 
Имхо,единственное что держит Касперского "на плаву",так это внедрение новых технологий зищиты в их продукты.А сигнатуры оставляют желать лучшего...

----------


## Гриша

> А сигнатуры оставляют желать лучшего...


Не сказал бы так, но спорить не намерен, на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные  :Smiley:

----------


## Zheka3

> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные


Чёрт,уже где-то слышал.хДДДДД

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ramses

> Никаких  Вредоносность файла была установлена опытным путем (отправка в ВирЛаб, собственноручное дизассемблирование) ? Или пологаясь на вердикт Avira?


Вы, видимо, невнимательно читали мой пост, я же напис*а*л, что касперский пропустил целую пачку разных вирусов. Из-за одного файла я бы даже не беспокоился по этому поводу.

----------


## Гриша

Не суть важно, вредоносность "пачки файлов" каким образом была установлена?

----------


## Umnik

Я уже не раз сталкивался с ситуациями, когда пользователи какого-то черта добавляют файлы/папки/разделы в исключения или вообще отключают проверку жестких/сменных дисков. Им, блиа, подсказали на форумах.

----------


## Ramses

> Не суть важно, вредоносность "пачки файлов" каким образом была установлена?


Зачем нужно еще что-то устанавливать ? По вашему есть вирусы вредные и "не очень" ? По мне - то даже Adware (программы рекламы) - это вредные программы и вообще любые программы которые существуют несанкционировано в моем компьютере. ИМХО трояны, которые в основном обнаружила Авира но прощелкал касперский, вредоносные. И разбираться воровали ли они пароли или делали другие пакости считаю лишним.

----------


## Гриша

> Зачем нужно еще что-то устанавливать ? По вашему есть вирусы вредные и "не очень" ? По мне - то даже Adware (программы рекламы) - это вредные программы и вообще любые программы которые существуют несанкционировано в моем компьютере. ИМХО трояны, которые в основном обнаружила Авира но прощелкал касперский, вредоносные. И разбираться воровали ли они пароли или делали другие пакости считаю лишним


Вы не поняли вопрос, Avira нашла после KIS вредоносные объекты, где гарантия того, что это не фолс? мне это интересно...

----------


## Black_N

*Ramses*
Да, ложные срабатывания сейчас не редкость, довольно часто под определение попадают и кейгены (как HackTool)... Поэтому вредность сначала нужно установить, затем доказать...
В моей практике были случаи, когда на безвредные программы антивирусные программы вопили, что там вирус, лично у меня это только подрывает доверие к антивирусному продукту, т.к. меня такая "паранойа" не устраивает...)))

----------


## Ramses

> *Ramses*
> Да, ложные срабатывания сейчас не редкость, довольно часто под определение попадают и кейгены (как HackTool)... Поэтому вредность сначала нужно установить, затем доказать...
> В моей практике были случаи, когда на безвредные программы антивирусные программы вопили, что там вирус, лично у меня это только подрывает доверие к антивирусному продукту, т.к. меня такая "паранойа" не устраивает...)))


Ну это понятно, когда антивирусник указывает на кейген или кряк что там вирус. Хотя есть большая вероятность что так оно и есть, создатель кряка может заодно и в него вложить вирус "в нагрузку". При проверке о которой я писал, было обнаружено 83 файла с вирусами, треть из них - действительно кряки и кейгены. Но остальные - самые настоящие вирусы.

TR/Drop.VB.fhe
TR/Agent.211700
DIAL/000183
HEUR/Malware
DR/Delphi.Gen
TR/Spy.Gampass.F
TR/Agent.188928.C
TR/Small.39936.C
TR/Spy.Gampass.KZ
TR/Downloader.244268.D
TR/Agent.2326016
BDS/Bifrose.Gen
CC/Agent.GA
TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen

Это некоторые из них.

З.Ы. Наверное настоящие поклонники касперского скорее поверят в безвредность вирусов, чем в то, что каспер их пропускает...

----------


## Umnik

> HEUR/Malware
> DR/Delphi.Gen
> BDS/Bifrose.Gen
> TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen


Это не сигнатурный детект, это эвристик.

----------


## Rampant

Ребят, а вы не допускаете того, что кейгены и патчи, специально вносятся в сигнатуры, в рамках борьбы с пиратством, возможно по просьбе авторов, очень правдоподобно и это их право.



> Наверное настоящие поклонники касперского скорее поверят в безвредность вирусов, чем в то, что каспер их пропускает...


+1)

----------


## Black_N

*Ramses*




> З.Ы. Наверное настоящие поклонники касперского скорее поверят в безвредность вирусов, чем в то, что каспер их пропускает...


Cори, но я поклонник других продуктов, предпочтение отдаю корпоративным продуктам Symantec (порядка 7-ми лет).. 

Предположение высказал не потому, что доверяю Касперскому, а потому что Symantec любит ловить кряки, кей-гены и определять их как HackTool при этом в основном у них нет вредоносного кода.. 
В случае же обнаружения неопределяемого антивирусом «жучка» и удостоверившись, что он имеет место быть, все таки, лучше направить его разработчику антивируса для пополнения сигнатур, на мой взгляд - это более полезное занятие, чем постоянно менять софт и натыкаться на все те же грабли... Без обид, просто высказал свое мнение.. )))

----------


## iggold

> htmaxxt,подскажи пожалуйста,где найти этот активационный рессетер.Мне тоже очень понравилась эта защита,но триал закончился и пришлось перейти на другой антивирь(BitDeffender IS).Заранее спасибо.


У есть ссылка, если нужна - напиши. Но сам еще не поставил, пока
думаю. Сейчас стоит Каспер, работает хорошо, но грузит тоже хорошо.

----------


## Umnik

Нарушение Гражданского кодекса Российской Федерации. Поздравляю.

----------


## Valerian

Связка KIS-2009 + AVZ 4.30 + Dr.Web CureIt!

----------


## Сергей К

Avast+AVZ Вполне доволен

----------


## unknown project

NOD + AVZ =)))

----------


## Wiesel

Dr.Web+AVZ

Тоже склонен считать любой антивирус не на 100% надежным, но по крайней мере к саппорту Др.Веба уже приходилось обращаться, и их помощь была более чем адекватной, а ответы информативными. Плюс ресурсоемкость не особо большая.

Впрочем, про тот же НОД не могу сказать ничего плохого, но в саппорт их ни разу не обращался. 

AVZ - вещь вообще замечательная в дополнение к антивиревым мониторам. Единственное, когда я пытался пользоваться Вистой - AVZ пригрозил мне лопатить "настроечные" директории пару суток. Зато вот AVZ на нашей слабой машине с ХР справляется быстрее того же Веба.

----------


## Oyster

Использую FlashGuard против авторанов, а также avz-шный скрипт в планировщике каждые полчаса. Текущая работа идёт под ограниченным пользователем, avz стартует от имени системы.

----------


## telemax

У самого - Линукс. Антивирусом не пользуюсь.

А вот когда помогаю - пользуюсь CureIT, AVZ, HiJack (+ ставлю Comodo Internet Security)
Если это не помогает, то пользуюсь головой глазами и руками.

----------


## sergs

Стоит КИС 2010(технический релиз). Работает на 512 Мб. оперативки.
Доволен.

----------


## batment

давно уже мучаюсь с антивирусами, в прошлые годы пользовался всякими разными, начиная от панды и закачнивая продуктами от Trend Micro и конечно же всем пользовался бесплатно, сейчас созрел да и появились финансы на покупку нормального ПО, подскажите на что стоит обратить свой взор?
и сразу вопрос почему у многих проблемы с касперским 10-ым, или он ещё не релизный?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergs

> и сразу вопрос почему у многих проблемы с касперским 10-ым, или он ещё не релизный?


КИС 2010 на данный момент является техническим релизом, комерческая версия ещё не вышла.
Столо быть техподдержка не оказывается, но вопросы можно задать на http://forum.kasperskyclub.ru/index....topic=8600&hl=

----------


## Asmud

на ПК KIS
на ноутбук NOD 32

----------


## PavelP

Антивирус Dr.Web и Comodo Firewall- в связке работают очень хорошо! Периодически проверяюс AVP Tools и AVZ...

----------


## San(hez

Eset Nod32 Smart Security 4 + Dr.Web CureIt + AVZ + Gmer + Мозг и откуда надо растущие руки.

----------


## praestol

Agnitum-Outpost-Firewall-Pro считается по праву одним из лучших фаеров. А что можно сказать про  антивирь от этого же производителя?

----------


## Alexey R

NOD.

----------


## Nvidia

Сумантек,но когда одна планка оперативы сгорела на том компе,где сгорела мать,вынуждена была перейти на НОД

----------


## Sharky1984

> Сумантек,но когда одна планка оперативы сгорела на том компе,где сгорела мать,вынуждена была перейти на НОД


Причем оперативка, мать, и АВ

----------


## valho

на данный момент уже никаким

----------


## Snake_man

Авира

Бесплатно, хорошо защищает, всё интуитивно понятно даже на английском.

----------


## Dog78

KIS 11.0.2.556 + патчи b, c, d

----------


## GOLDEN

из лицензионных  мой выбор  kaspersky intenet security

----------


## Stas567

Panda ничего так, раньше ей года два пользовался. Сейчас уже года два как пользуюсь Dr.Web.

----------


## Татарин

Не пользуюсь. Единственный антивирус - здравый смысл. В сочетании, наверное, с малым любопытством.
Хотя не, если можно считать это за антивирус - периодически подчищаю реестр от излишне настырных программок (которые либо не хотят удаляться после инсталляции, либо просто не хотят удалять, притом, что я их и не инсталлировал)

За несколько лет так ничего и не поймал (хотя иногда хотелось). Впрочем, как говорят друзья "не не поймал, а не заметил" ))

----------


## tmvs

Пробовал NOD, которым меня задалбливал один знакомый. Потом пересел на Касперского. Ранее пользовался Пандой, но это как-то вообще не антивирус не похоже.

----------

